# Small DVC contracts



## lalahe (Sep 18, 2013)

How/where can you find small contracts for DVC like 25 points?  Looking into small contract in order to gain benefits of free parking, annual pass discount, etc...


----------



## rhonda (Sep 18, 2013)

Contact each of the major resellers and ask to have your name put on their lists.  Small contracts might not last long enough to be posted to the reseller's website.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 18, 2013)

That is excellent advice.

I was looking for a very small contract and got a 50 point one - until I realized that it was too small for even a week in off season studio. Called up the reseller and took the 90 point contract.

Not a big difference in price or MFs - but I like the option of more than a weekend stay or 3 nights mid week.


----------



## lalahe (Sep 18, 2013)

Are there other resellers I should look at besides these:

dvcbyresale.com
dvc-resale.com
resalesdvc.com
fidelityresales.com


----------



## LisaH (Sep 18, 2013)

Also, if I only have 50 points per year and I need more for a reservation, how easy is it to rent additional points from other DVC member to add to my points?


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 19, 2013)

What benefits would a FL resident receive by owning a small contract?  Do you get discounts on FL resident annual passes?  Is there anyone on TUG who is a FL resident and owns a small contract?

Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread from OP.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 19, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Also, if I only have 50 points per year and I need more for a reservation, how easy is it to rent additional points from other DVC member to add to my points?



The problem is each member is ONLY allowed 1 point transfer per USE YEAR -- either in or out. Most members JUST "rent" the points via Guest Certificate on their account - usually for DOUBLE *or more *of the MF cost.

Once I figured out some of the rules and cost where a "smaller" contract cost a premium and if I brought more later, I would have another settlement & etc costs. I swapped out buying the 50 point contract for the 90 point contract.

If you are just going for the discounts, I have seen 25 pt contracts -- original ONLY sold as add on to a member number.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 19, 2013)

We own a 25 point HHI contract.  We did not buy it for the AP discounts (which are negligible in CA).  We bought it back when the economy was booming.  They were building VGC and the scuttlebutt was that the resort would sell out very rapidly.  DVC was going to offer sales first to existing owners and it might sell out before ever being offered to the general public.  So we bought the 25 point DVC contract as a resale, just so that we'd be owners when VGC went on sale.  Of course the economy tanked & that never happened and we eventually bought VGC resale.

Anyway, we kept our HHI contract and we like it.  25 points can be banked & borrowed into a 3 night OV studio stay at Aulani, which is a nice addition to a timeshare stay.  Or 5 nights studio Sun-Thurs at Hilton Head, and we can see staying 1 week in the Marriott we're buying, followed by 5 nights at the Disney resort and a weekend in Charleston- that's a nice two week trip.  Or sometimes we use our HHI points to top off the points requirements of a VGC stay.

Anyway, my point is: the small contracts can be surprisingly useful.

H


----------



## elaine (Sep 19, 2013)

no free parking in parks with DVC, only with annual pass. I do not believe that you get an additional discount off the FL AP with DVC. We started with a 50 point DVC contract. We used it to stay 1-3 nights to add to our RCI exchanges. Sometimes, we added on the front of an RCI stay, other times, we stayed 3 nights in a studio while other family stayed in the RCI exchange. That way, DH and I and the younger kids got onto a WDW property and could use all the amenities for times that we could not get a DVC-RCI trade, like Eater 2 years ago. You can also bank and borrow points, so in theory, you could have 150 points to work with every 3 years. 
However, given the current resale market, I would get a 100 pint contract, as the 50 point contract are commanding a premium. You can get a much lower cost per point if you increase to 100 points on the resale market.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 19, 2013)

elaine said:


> no free parking in parks with DVC, only with annual pass.



This is true.  There is no parking benefit from owning DVC, only from staying onsite or having an AP.


----------



## lalahe (Sep 19, 2013)

The main benefit I am looking for is discounted AP which gives the free parking. We go to Orlando often 

Cheers,
Mary Ellen


----------



## lalahe (Sep 19, 2013)

It would also be nice to have a day or 2 to add to a trip. I'm not looking to book a whole week through DVC or anything. 

Cheers,
Mary Ellen


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2013)

chalee94 said:


> This is true.  There is no parking benefit from owning DVC, only from staying onsite or having an AP.



Well there are ways around this.  :ignore:



kjsgrammy said:


> What benefits would a FL resident receive by owning a small contract?  Do you get discounts on FL resident annual passes?  Is there anyone on TUG who is a FL resident and owns a small contract?
> 
> Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread from OP.



You don't get discounts on the FL resident pass just on the regular AP like all other DVC owners.  The FL resident passes though are a great deal.  I have only purchased the AP once.  I have always purchased the 4 season salute passes but now have downgraded to the Monday to Friday passes thru AAA offices.  These work great for me cause I don't like being in the parks on the weekends when everyone is visiting locally.  My weekends at DVC are now pool days.  



LisaH said:


> Also, if I only have 50 points per year and I need more for a reservation, how easy is it to rent additional points from other DVC member to add to my points?



You can bank and borrow to combine 3 years into one year so you could potentially have 150 points in one year to do a big trip.  If you only need studios this is enough for more than a week at a time if you stay in the older resorts or AKV standard views.    You can also rent up to 25 points per year from Disney vacation club.  This is great if you are only short a few points.  I've used it several times.  Great perk.  

You can transfer points in from other owners but it is restricted to once per year in or out.  Points usually don't rent for less than $10 a point and depending on the resort may be more.  Distressed points may be had for less but booking last minute in Disney is a crap shoot.   Lots of spec renters hogging all the ressies.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Sep 19, 2013)

lalahe said:


> Are there other resellers I should look at besides these:
> 
> dvcbyresale.com
> dvc-resale.com
> ...



Those are the main ones.  SellMyTimeshareNow.com might have some too.  There is another new one:  dvcmagicresales.com.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2013)

*Thanks vacationhopeful, heathpack and Chris!*

Great info! The smaller package is tempting as I am mainly interested in adding a few days for an Aulani studio to our visit to Ko Olina once a while. Does a 25 points contract have 1/10 of the M/F as a 250 points contract?


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 20, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Those are the main ones.  SellMyTimeshareNow.com might have some too.  There is another new one:  dvcmagicresales.com.



There are horrorc stories on sellmytimeshare now on disboards. The other site I heard was an agent from fidelity that opened her own company. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 20, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Great info! The smaller package is tempting as I am mainly interested in adding a few days for an Aulani studio to our visit to Ko Olina once a while. Does a 25 points contract have 1/10 of the M/F as a 250 points contract?



Yes. Maintenance fees are so many $$ per point so if a resort has a maintenance fee of $5 per point, 10 points would be $50 per year and 100 points would be $500 per year. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heathpack (Sep 20, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Great info! The smaller package is tempting as I am mainly interested in adding a few days for an Aulani studio to our visit to Ko Olina once a while. Does a 25 points contract have 1/10 of the M/F as a 250 points contract?



Yes 1/10th the MF but unfortunately the same closing costs.

Your options for buying:
1. The cheapest option (cost + MF)
2.  The easiest option (the first that comes available)
3.  The resort you want to use (Aulani)
4.  Another resort you might use (VGC? Since you're in CA)
5.  Another highly desirable resort (BLT, Beach Club)

Any of them would work initially.  Once Aulani sells out, the Aulani ownership option would essentially guarantee that with advance planning you can get the dates you need.  It would be the most expensive option, but since you will be trying to marry two TS stays, it's worth considering so that you are not out of luck down the road (although you could just sell the 25 point contract if that happened).  You'd have to run the numbers and see what makes more sense for your circumstance.

We like the Hilton Head contract in theory because we mostly want to travel to theme park resorts in super-off-season (to avoid crowds).  But Hilton Head we want in prime season.  But I say "in theory" because we've never actually been to Hilton Head.  But if you are needing a prime season, it's more of a continual sure thing to own there.

It might take you a long time to find a 25 point Aulani contract, though.  I'm not sure there will be many out there since the points requirements are so high.  Owning Aulani might be impractical at that point level.

H


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 23, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Yes 1/10th the MF but unfortunately the same closing costs.
> 
> Your options for buying:
> 1. The cheapest option (cost + MF)
> ...



Curious, how much is a 25 point MF for Hilton Head if someone is willing to share?  Thanks much!!  I definitely love that place


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2013)

jmpellet said:


> Curious, how much is a 25 point MF for Hilton Head if someone is willing to share?  Thanks much!!  I definitely love that place



I bought mine 7 or 8 years ago, price was much higher and I bought from a relative and tried to give a good price to her.  We paid $70/pt which was a fair to generous amount at the time.  Now, I would guess $40-$50/pt, maybe a little higher because there is a premium for small points contracts.  

There is a well-maintained ROFR thread on the Disboards, so its very easy to learn current sales prices.

H


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 23, 2013)

I paid $66/point for mine, two years ago.  I might have been able to find a lower price if I had shopped around, but I wanted a 25 point contract and SSR for the balance between cost and lower MFs, so I was more than willing to pay a bit of a premium.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 23, 2013)

jmpellet said:


> Curious, how much is a 25 point MF for Hilton Head if someone is willing to share?  Thanks much!!  I definitely love that place


According to a recent mailing I received from one of the major resellers:

Hilton Head  Membership expires 2042  - *Annual Dues $6.02 per point*


----------



## durrod (Sep 23, 2013)

Besides all the resellers that have been mention to find DVC resales add 
red week.com 
Some times you can find them on eBay too.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 24, 2013)

durrod said:


> Besides all the resellers that have been mention to find DVC resales add
> red week.com
> Some times you can find them on eBay too.



Really?
I've yet to see a 25 point on ebay.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback on the small contract!  Much appreciated.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 24, 2013)

kjsgrammy said:


> What benefits would a FL resident receive by owning a small contract?  Do you get discounts on FL resident annual passes?  Is there anyone on TUG who is a FL resident and owns a small contract?
> 
> Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread from OP.




No, it's either one discount or the other.  You cannot combine them.  They have set prices for each pass.  I believe you can look the prices up online to see exactly what they are.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 24, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I have always purchased the 4 season salute passes but now have downgraded to the Monday to Friday passes thru AAA offices.  These work great for me cause I don't like being in the parks on the weekends when everyone is visiting locally.  My weekends at DVC are now pool days.



Is that a Florida resident or local office thing? I've never seen tickets of that type mentioned anywhere.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 24, 2013)

It looks like the Weekday Select Florida Resident Pass:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/florida-residents/passholder-program/


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 25, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It looks like the Weekday Select Florida Resident Pass:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/florida-residents/passholder-program/



Thanks Michael. Too bad it's not open to all - I'd be interested in it...


----------



## davemari21 (Sep 27, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Also, if I only have 50 points per year and I need more for a reservation, how easy is it to rent additional points from other DVC member to add to my points?



Very easy.  I'm in dvc you can rent from me.


----------



## davemari21 (Sep 27, 2013)

durrod said:


> Besides all the resellers that have been mention to find DVC resales add
> red week.com
> Some times you can find them on eBay too.



Stick with the big 4.  They know DVC.  Closing can get complicated with brokers not well versed on DVC.


----------



## janej (Sep 27, 2013)

I actually asked Mary at Legal Timeshare Closing about DVC.   She said they handle DVC also.   Their closing cost is much more reasonable.   Given the big companies charges 10 to 15% commission, I am surprised there are not many people listing DVC on TUG or Red Week.


----------



## tgropp (Sep 30, 2013)

lalahe said:


> Are there other resellers I should look at besides these:
> 
> dvcbyresale.com
> dvc-resale.com
> ...



I purchased my first contract from Shontell at dvcbyresale and my last three from Kinn at resalesdvc.com. Very happy with all purchase expeirences.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 30, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Is that a Florida resident or local office thing? I've never seen tickets of that type mentioned anywhere.



Sorry the 4 season salute is an old term that Disney used to use.
I think it's called Seasonal Pass now and like Michael said the other weekday pass is the Weekday select pass.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/florida-residents/passholder-program/


----------

